# Lookin' for a little prayer!



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm looking for a little bit of support and figured this would be the best place to receive it! My hubby and i are leaving in the morning to head down state. He goes in for surgery on Wend. Morning. His step mother has been a life long diabetic and well she's has taken yet another turn for the worse. She has been doing dialysis for over two year's now and her body is starting to shut down due to it. She has been on a kidney doner list for over a year but no luck!! So this past christmas when My MIL and FIL came to visit, we seen how much her health had depleated. Without hesitation my hubby offered her a kidney!! And low and behold their 100% match!! When they mixed their blood together neither blood hesitated and just blended together!! According to the doctor's it happen's 1 in 10,000 where there's absolutely not 1 sign of anything being off!! So i am just asking that someone anyone could please say a prayer that all goes well!!


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

wow thats amazing. God bless him for doing this! Prayers here for you all.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

prayers that all goes well for your hubby and his step-mother. What a blessing that he is giving her. :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow I am so sorry that your MIL has been going through that, I can't even imagine how awful it is, and for you and your hubby to see this happening to her. Bless your husband for what he is doing...so very very wonderful of him, and I hope this helps get his mom back to good health so she can enjoy the rest of her life.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent that way.... :hug: ray:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like all will be well.  Prayers sent for a speedy recovery for both of them. :hug: ray: 

Gina


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I've got everything imaginable crossed and then some!! Thank you everyone!


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

I will remember to pray for your husband and mother in law. I know that it has to be scary but your husband is brave and a loving son to be willing to do that for his mom. God is good.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You have my prayers :hug: 
May both of their recoveries be quick and healthy :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I've got everything imaginable crossed and then some!! Thank you everyone!


 Your welcome...... :hug: ray:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you everyone!! My husband got released from the hospital last night. My mother in-law should be released tomorrow!! Everything look's great and the kidney is working!! Hubby's still a little sore but he's up and walking around and finally eating solid food's!! :grouphug: Should be able to go home next weekend! They don't want him further than 50 mile's from the hospital  So a 7 hour car ride is outta the question!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad to hear... they are doing well....congrats...May God bless... :hug: ray:


----------

